# Joren van der Sloot in the news again



## ricoba (Jun 2, 2010)

....well is it fate, karma, providence or just darn bad ju-ju, that brings this pitiful young lad to the worlds attention again?  

This time he is on the run for a murder he supposedly committed in Peru (another young girl, just like Natalie Holloway)......Sad, Sad, Sad..... 

Perhaps this time he won't get off so lucky....


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 2, 2010)

This is awful news and I hope that Peru will handle it better than Aruba did. I feel bad because this fellow is from my native country. I am speechless and am very sorry.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 2, 2010)

kind of makes you wonder what ELSE he has done?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2010)

Might make a fitting cellmate for O.J.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Tia (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadly it's not a surprise. Appreciate the post alerting to this update, hope justice is swift this time.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, what an idiot.


----------



## caribbean (Jun 2, 2010)

5 years to the day Natalee was murdered.  My prayers go out to Stephany's  family and to Beth and Dave as well. Sure hope Interpole has the consulates staked out in Chile and Argentina. Maybe we can finally get answers since Aruba will never make an effort to find out the truth. With Papa Sloot dead, he doesn't have his main cover up any more. He has been trying to reach Tacopino who evidently still thinks he in innocent, duh....
God bless Stephany and Natalee


----------



## geekette (Jun 3, 2010)

oooo, did not know Papa was gone!  (didn't read the link, heard on tv last night).   Well, removing that obstruction of justice ought to help.

Nail his ass.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 3, 2010)

geekette said:


> oooo, did not know Papa was gone!  (didn't read the link, heard on tv last night).   Well, removing that obstruction of justice ought to help.
> 
> Nail his ass.



DH last night said, "I feel sorry for the kid's dad."  I said, "you do know he's dead, right?"  His response was the he believed that is what killed the dad, knowing what his kid did, and how he as a father tried to protect him.    

Joran's lawyer cautioned us that we "shouldn't rush to judgement."  How do these guys look themselves in the mirror?


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 3, 2010)

they got 'em.  He is in custody in Chile.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 3, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> they got 'em.  He is in custody in Chile.



I just saw that.

Here is the article.

Let's just hope that they get him back to Peru, so he can experience some real Inca justice.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Joran's lawyer cautioned us that we "shouldn't rush to judgement."  How do these guys look themselves in the mirror?



Maybe they used to sell timeshares?  

Dave

P.S. Glad they caught him.  This will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 3, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I just saw that.
> 
> Here is the article.
> 
> Let's just hope that they get him back to Peru, so he can experience some real Inca justice.



I liked the article on Inca justice.  I am intested in Inca custom of mummifying the dead and keeping the corpse at home so everyone could eat meals with their deceased ancestors. The custom was banned by the Catholic church but I think this may have something to do with the Day of the Dead celebrations in Mexico and South America. 

I don't know if modern Peru has a death penalty.  However, a lifetime inside a Peruvian prison may be just what Van der Sloot deserves.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 3, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> I don't know if modern Peru has a death penalty.  However, a lifetime inside a Peruvian prison may be just what Van der Sloot deserves.



I think my initial thoughts were the same as yours, life in a Peruvian hell-hole may be just the right punishment.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 3, 2010)

I had visions of "death by cop" as I watched them taking him in tonight.  No handcuffs, shackles, nothing?  He looke like he was out on a leisurely stroll into the station.

He will get what he deserves, finally!


----------



## Kozman (Jun 4, 2010)

The story even got stranger.  Supposedly, he extorted money out of Natalie's mother on the premise that he would tell her the truth about her daughter! I believe I heard he faces these charges as well.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 4, 2010)

Kozman said:


> The story even got stranger.  Supposedly, he extorted money out of Natalie's mother on the premise that he would tell her the truth about her daughter! I believe I heard he faces these charges as well.



Yes I had heard that last night too and I believe they (the charges) were filed yesterday in Alabama.  The story goes that it was that money paid by Holloway that afforded him the opportunity to go to Peru for that poker tournament.


----------



## Kay H (Jun 4, 2010)

Kozman said:


> The story even got stranger.  Supposedly, he extorted money out of Natalie's mother on the premise that he would tell her the truth about her daughter! I believe I heard he faces these charges as well.



Where did you hear that the money was from Natalie's mother?  On Nancy Grace the report was an unnamed source and Nancy was hypothesizing that it was a gov't sting to get him arrested.

I find it very hard to believe that Natalie's mother would send him any money especially since he told so many lies that she would have no reason to believe him or want to give her daughter's killer any money.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if they looked into his boyfriend.  When in Aruba he had a fella who stuck to him like glue (not a bodyguard) and apparently someone walked in on them in the men's room.......   The newspaper article said he has a large entourage of men at the poker tables.   Not that he doesn't like women too.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 4, 2010)

lvhmbh said:


> I wonder if they looked into his boyfriend.  When in Aruba he had a fella who stuck to him like glue (not a bodyguard) and apparently someone walked in on them in the men's room.......   The newspaper article said he has a large entourage of men at the poker tables.   Not that he doesn't like women too.



Don't know about the "boyfriend" thing, but based on his "alleged" track record so far, I'm not sure you can put the words "like's" and "women" in the same sentence.  One might argue he actually "hates" women.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 5, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> One might argue he actually "hates" women.



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 5, 2010)

He seems like a classic sociopath.  With Rich, Influential Daddy gone he is unlikely to see the outside of a prison for the rest of his life.

Someone posted " Joran's lawyer cautioned us that we "shouldn't rush to judgement." How do these guys look themselves in the mirror?"

As far as his lawyer goes, he or she is doing their job. That is how the person can look in the mirror and sleep at night.   Its not easy to represent someone like him.  

Lawyers who do their job keep Rich, Influential Daddys from getting their way and interfering with prosecutions.  Lawyers who do thier job keep innocent people out of jail no matter who the press thinks is guilty, or a corrupt cop wants to be guilty.  Lawyers who do their job work to see that the law is upheld.   

Anyone who goes to court for any kind of case wants a lawyer that does his job.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 5, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> He seems like a classic sociopath.  With Rich, Influential Daddy gone he is unlikely to see the outside of a prison for the rest of his life.
> 
> Someone posted " Joran's lawyer cautioned us that we "shouldn't rush to judgement." How do these guys look themselves in the mirror?"
> 
> ...



I don't dispute anything you say.  I could not do it, but I get that even scumbags deserve their day in court.  interestingly though, Joran's lawyer during the Holloway case no longer represents him.  Why then does he feel the need to stand up for him?   There is a mentality that some people have in regard to this sort of thing that I don't get.  My younger brother is one of them.  When I asked him years ago why he keeps in touch with a "friend" who is in jail for murder (girlfriend and the "other" guy), his reply was, "Laura, he isn't a murderer, he only killed two people."  Hmmm...perhaps by those standards Joran is still an upstanding guy.  

 Sounds like perhaps my brother missed his calling in life.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 5, 2010)

Did you see they have a video of him entering the hotel room with the girl and then coming out alone in a different shirt? .......looks Joren may finally be facing his day of reckoning.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 6, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Did you see they have a video of him entering the hotel room with the girl and then coming out alone in a different shirt? .......looks Joren may finally be facing his day of reckoning.



ahhh now, you rush to judgement.  Just because a guy changes his shirt doesn't make him a murderer.  Perhaps just a messy eater.    (and no, that was not meant to be a joke in poor taste).


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 6, 2010)

Joran's Father is dead.  In the Holloway case they brought a Judge over from Curacao to make sure the man had no influence.  I would think the fact that they have a tape showing he was the only one in and out after she walked in would be a slam dunk but.........


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 6, 2010)

Our news is reporting there is no death penalty in Peru, and the maximum sentence he faces would be 35 years if convicted of premeditated murder.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Roughly 137 nations have abolished the death penalty.  Approximately 60 nations have it.  The U.S. and China are responsible for roughly 88% of death penalty executions. These  statistics  come from Amnesty International.  I think they are pretty much cut and dry numbers not subject to interpretation.  Either there is a death penalty law or not in any given nation.  


 I am not making any case here about the death penalty. I am pointing out that it is more likely than not that anybody convicted of murder outside the U.S. and China will not be executed for being convicted of murder.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> He seems like a classic sociopath.


I completely agree


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 7, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Did you see they have a video of him entering the hotel room with the girl and then coming out alone in a different shirt? .......looks Joren may finally be facing his day of reckoning.



Saw this video on Rich Sanchez today. 

The video shows the two of them entering the room and Joren leaving the room several hours later.

Nobody else left the room. The girl was found dead in the room.

It should be an iron clad case. Lets hope.


----------



## Mosca (Jun 7, 2010)

They found him with a set of bloody clothes... that will probably seal it. 

http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/06/06/peru.victim.joran/index.html?hpt=C1


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

Mosca said:


> They found him with a set of bloody clothes... that will probably seal it.



nothing like a stupid criminal: 

left the tennis racket (hopes of fingerprints)
told the housekeeping staff not to bother 'his girl'
kept the bloody clothes
killed her in a room registered to himself
on surveillance at tournament, entering room


I don't understand how/why the hotel gave his social security number out?  what the hell is THAT?  

poor girl. poor family.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

Now they are saying they found a baseball bat in the room.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 7, 2010)

geekette said:


> I don't understand how/why the hotel gave his social security number out?  what the hell is THAT?



That did surprise me a bit as well, but we are talking about Peru, and I have no idea what the privacy laws are like there.

I lived overseas for a while (Singapore), and there our passport numbers were used for just about everything -- reserving movie tickets, making any kind of appointment, and certainly hotel reservations.  I was uncomfortable about it, but there was really no alternative.

Kurt


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> That did surprise me a bit as well, but we are talking about Peru, and I have no idea what the privacy laws are like there.
> 
> I lived overseas for a while (Singapore), and there our passport numbers were used for just about everything -- reserving movie tickets, making any kind of appointment, and certainly hotel reservations.  I was uncomfortable about it, but there was really no alternative.
> 
> Kurt



I'm thinking I'm not booking any hotel that requires my SSN!!!  Credit card number, sure.  Those are the numbers for them to be concerned with.

Thanks, Kurt, I just learned my one new something for the today.

Passport number, I hadn't thought about.  How hard to connect the dots to get from that number to ssn?  and does it really matter anymore?  I think that if someone wants my identity badly enuf, they will be able to take it.  I'd put my identity far down on the "who I should be" list, personally.  But, then, I've already been me, so my perspective is skewed


----------



## Transit (Jun 7, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Roughly 137 nations have abolished the death penalty.  Approximately 60 nations have it.  The U.S. and China are responsible for roughly 88% of death penalty executions. These  statistics  come from Amnesty International.  I think they are pretty much cut and dry numbers not subject to interpretation.  Either there is a death penalty law or not in any given nation.
> 
> 
> I am not making any case here about the death penalty. I am pointing out that it is more likely than not that anybody convicted of murder outside the U.S. and China will not be executed for being convicted of murder.



He'll probably wish he got the death sentence after a year or two in a Peru prison.If he makes it that long in there.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Now they are saying they found a baseball bat in the room.



Yuck   

Just the thought of that sickens me.

But I do wonder one thing, what the heck did he have a baseball bat in the room for?  He was in Peru for a poker tournament.  Again, YUCK!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 7, 2010)

geekette said:


> I'm thinking I'm not booking any hotel that requires my SSN!!!  Credit card number, sure.  Those are the numbers for them to be concerned with.



The Singapore government would likely beg to differ.  They would likely consider your notions of individual right of privacy to be quaint and meaningless.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Singapore government would likely beg to differ.  They would likely consider your notions of individual right of privacy to be quaint and meaningless.



Well, of course!  

I'm not one to stomp around whine, "But I'm American!"  with the subliminal message that the rules shouldn't apply to me (isn't that how the Ugly part started??)   

"When in Rome ..." also means, if you don't like what they do in Rome, don't go!   That's quite the nature of international travel:  inform yourself before you ever book so you know what to expect.  Had not been considering Singapore, never made any travel wish list of mine.  No reason they would ever have reason to know I don't like the idea.

Michael Fay found himself on the wrong side quite easily and it had nothing to do with privacy.  That was Singapore, wasn't it?  Different cultures, different standards, rules, etc.  

Not into being lashed for ignorance of the rules.


----------



## jamstew (Jun 8, 2010)

*Confession*

Just saw this: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/06/08/report-van-der-sloot-confesses-peru-murder/ Apparently the girl "intruded in his private life."


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2010)

jamstew said:


> Just saw this: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/06/08/report-van-der-sloot-confesses-peru-murder/ Apparently the girl "intruded in his private life."



  is right.  If the confession is for real, I hope Peruvian justice is swift and he gets the maximum sentence.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 8, 2010)

Any man who invites a woman into his bedroom has just made her part of his private life and possibly his public life as well. 

I think all inmates in Peruvian prisons should be educated about just who Joren van de Sloot really is and what he has done.  Perhaps, that way he can get the reception that he so richly deserves.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 9, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> Any man who invites a woman into his bedroom has just made her part of his private life and possibly his public life as well.
> 
> I think all inmates in Peruvian prisons should be educated about just who Joren van de Sloot really is and what he has done.  Perhaps, that way he can get the reception that he so richly deserves.



Don't worry about that, this serial killer will be treated nicely!
These are not American jails. These are the real thing, if he survives his sentence I will be surprised.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 9, 2010)

*FBI involved with this murderer*

I can't believe Our FBI, the same ones that killed 86 people at WACO send this guy $25,000.00 and uses it to go to Peru and kill another person!

Are we that ignorant?

What are we thinking?

I know we are not thinking!

This makes me sick, just thinking about it!

We need to arrest the head of the FBI as well for accessory to murder!

Give $25,000.00 to a suspected killer!

A great use of our tax dollars!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 9, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> I can't believe Our FBI, the same ones that killed 86 people at WACO send this guy $25,000.00 and uses it to go to Peru and kill another person!
> 
> Are we that ignorant?
> 
> ...



 What a fantastic, novel way to spend our taxpayer money!!  

Source: Undercover FBI agent passed money to van der Sloot in probe
STORY HIGHLIGHTS
NEW: FBI: Money came from a private source, not the FBI
Interpol document: Van der Sloot allegedly tried to extort money from Holloway's mother
U.S. authorities last week announced arrest warrant for van der Sloot
Interpol: Information van der Sloot gave in exchange for the money was false
Peruvian officials say Joran van der Sloot has confessed to the slaying of Stephany Flores Ramirez. What will this development mean for the Natalee Holloway case? Watch "Nancy Grace," at 8 p.m. ET Wednesday on HLN. 

(CNN) -- A representative for Natalee Holloway's mother who paid $25,000 for information on the whereabouts of her remains last month was an undercover FBI agent, a federal law enforcement official told CNN.

However, the FBI and the U.S. attorney's office in Birmingham, Alabama, said Wednesday that the FBI did not supply the money.

"Some news accounts have suggested that the FBI provided $25,000 in funds that were transmitted to van der Sloot. This is incorrect. The funds involved were private funds," the FBI and U.S. attorney's office said in a statement.

An Interpol document says van der Sloot faces criminal charges in Alabama because he allegedly tried to extort money from Holloway's mother. U.S. authorities filed extortion and wire fraud charges against van der Sloot this week.

The FBI and U.S. attorney's office in Birmingham arranged for a meeting where van der Sloot was paid $10,000 in cash and another $15,000 in a wire transfer for information van der Sloot allegedly promised would lead to Holloway's body in Aruba, a source familiar with the case said. The meeting took place in May, according to the U.S. attorney's office in Birmingham.

Interpol documents show that the $15,000 was transferred to a personal bank account in the Netherlands. The information van der Sloot provided to the FBI was not true, according to the documents.

It's unclear if that money funded van der Sloot's trip to Colombia and into Peru, where authorities said he confessed this week to killing 21-year-old Stephany Flores Ramirez.

Members of Flores' family told CNN they knew days ago that the FBI had paid van der Sloot.

"We really don't have anything to say about it or what could have happened if we knew this information," said brother Enrique Flores, speaking by phone from Peru.

"It won't make any change today. Her mom is praying every day. We are not having contact with a lot of people. We want to be left alone."

Although the investigation involving alleged extortion had been in motion for several weeks at the time of Flores' death, "it was not sufficiently developed to bring charges prior to the time van der Sloot left Aruba," the FBI statement said.

"This is not due to any fault on the part of the FBI or the U.S. attorney's office, where agents and prosecutors were working as hard as possible to bring the case to fruition when they learned of the murder. A case based on events outside of the United States is a complex matter, and work was proceeding with all deliberate speed to prepare the evidence, the charges and the necessary procedures to obtain custody of van der Sloot," the statement said.

Van der Sloot, a Dutch citizen, was twice arrested in connection with the 2005 disappearance of Holloway but was released for lack of evidence.

This week Alabama authorities filed extortion and wire fraud charges against van der Sloot.

On or about March 29, van der Sloot contacted a representative of Holloway's mother, Beth Holloway, say Intepol documents.

That came as a shock to Natalee Holloway's father Dave Holloway.

CNN spoke with his attorney Vinda de Sousa in Aruba Wednesday.

"He didn't know about it ... and he just didn't have very much to say about it because he was not involved," the attorney said.

In exchange for payment, van der Sloot showed a person -- described in Interpol documents as Beth Holloway's representative -- a house in Aruba where supposedly Holloway's remains were located.

When records showed that the house wasn't even built at the time of her disappearance, van der Sloot admitted he lied, Interpol said.

Aruban authorities were involved in the FBI's undercover investigation, Aruban government spokesman Taco Stein said.

"We did some technical work" and "worked together," Stein said.

CNN's Terry Frieden, Kim Segal and Ashley Fantz contributed to this report.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 9, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> I can't believe Our FBI, the same ones that killed 86 people at WACO send this guy $25,000.00 and uses it to go to Peru and kill another person!
> 
> Are we that ignorant?
> 
> ...


 
Come on now.  It sounds like the FBI may have been involved in trying to build an extortion case against that scumbag with the help of Natalie Holloway’s mom.  Everybody knows the scumbag did it, but b/c of his judge father and the Aruban government botching things up so much they weren’t able to nail him in a court of law.  So, just like nailing Al Capone for tax evasion they were probably trying to nail this scumbag and get him at least locked up for something.  I actually applaud the FBI for the effort.

The 25k didn’t kill that girl, that sociopath scumbag did.  If he didn’t kill in Peru, he would’ve killed somebody again elsewhere.  I’m not glad he killed again, but I am thankful it happened in Peru and he’ll be locked up in a Peruvian jail instead of a place like Denmark where he would probably get a 5 year sentence and be provided with a monthly hooker.

I won’t even comment on Waco except to say that I disagree with your assessment.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 9, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Come on now.  It sounds like the FBI may have been involved in trying to build an extortion case against that scumbag with the help of Natalie Holloway’s mom.  Everybody knows the scumbag did it, but b/c of his judge father and the Aruban government botching things up so much they weren’t able to nail him in a court of law.  So, just like nailing Al Capone for tax evasion they were probably trying to nail this scumbag and get him at least locked up for something.  I actually applaud the FBI for the effort.
> 
> The 25k didn’t kill that girl, that sociopath scumbag did.  If he didn’t kill in Peru, he would’ve killed somebody again elsewhere.  I’m not glad he killed again, but I am thankful it happened in Peru and he’ll be locked up in a Peruvian jail instead of a place like Denmark where he would probably get a 5 year sentence and be provided with a monthly hooker.
> 
> I won’t even comment on Waco except to say that I disagree with your assessment.



According to the official FBI site, the money was supplied by private sources, however, they set up the payoff etc. 10K cash and they wired the other 15K.
The Aruba authorities were aware of it and consented.
He commited the exhortion.
He is on tape committing it.
They should have arrested him them, but they lost lost track of him and then he is off to another country!
No matter how you look at, the FBI has a degree of guilt in this case, they supplied the money, if he had no money he would not have left Aruba!
They should have just invested in a .30 cent round and took care of him.



We spent a lot of resources and dropped the ball on this.

If it where me that gave him the money I would feel like an accessory to murder.  I enable him to commit the crime!  That is what an accessory is!

If they choose to do this, then do it right!

They screw up stuff, get people killed and no one takes the fall.

The sniper from Ruby Ridge is also still walking around a free man, even though he murdered an innocent woman.  Randy Weaver is rich because of it, but we paid for that as well.
I am sure we will end up paying this woman's family millions as well.  That being the least we could do, we can't bring her back!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Come on now.  It sounds like the FBI may have been involved in trying to build an extortion case against that scumbag with the help of Natalie Holloway’s mom.  Everybody knows the scumbag did it, but b/c of his judge father and the Aruban government botching things up so much they weren’t able to nail him in a court of law.  So, just like nailing Al Capone for tax evasion they were probably trying to nail this scumbag and get him at least locked up for something.  I actually applaud the FBI for the effort.


Yep.  I think it's pretty clear they were trying to build a case against him that they could use to haul him into a US court, given the opportunity.


Clemson Fan said:


> The 25k didn’t kill that girl, that sociopath scumbag did.  If he didn’t kill in Peru, he would’ve killed somebody again elsewhere.


That begs the question of how many other bodies of missing might be found if one could accurately trace his whereabouts.  Why should we assume Halloway was the first?  Why should we assume that Halloway and Flores are the only ones?


----------



## geekette (Jun 10, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Why should we assume Halloway was the first?  Why should we assume that Halloway and Flores are the only ones?



yep.  possibly you might first find mutilated pets buried in his childhood yard.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 10, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I actually applaud the FBI for the effort.
> 
> 
> If it was your daughter I think you would not be applauding there failed effort!
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> Clemson Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I actually applaud the FBI for the effort.
> ...


----------



## Tia (Jun 10, 2010)

No doubt about that being a good probability. 



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ...That begs the question of how many other bodies of missing might be found if one could accurately trace his whereabouts.  Why should we assume Halloway was the first?  Why should we assume that Halloway and Flores are the only ones?


----------



## geekette (Jun 10, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> He was a known killer!


Untrue.  He was an Alleged Murderer.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Joren van der Sloot and Jeffery Dahmer have a great deal in common.  I hope they will get to meet each other in the afterlife sometime in the near future.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2010)

From Tolkien:

_"Many that live deserve death. Some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them, Frodo? Do not be too eager to deal out death in judgment." -- Gandalf_

van der Sloot falls into the category of people I will not mourn when they die, but nor will I cheer. I find something very, very wrong about rejoicing over _anyone's_ death -- even an accused serial murderer.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 10, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> hvacrsteve said:
> 
> 
> > I think your logic is flawed because you're assuming that if he hadn't had the money he wouldn't have killed.
> ...


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 10, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> From Tolkien:
> 
> _"Many that live deserve death. Some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them, Frodo? Do not be too eager to deal out death in judgment." -- Gandalf_
> 
> van der Sloot falls into the category of people I will not mourn when they die, but nor will I cheer. I find something very, very wrong about rejoicing over _anyone's_ death -- even an accused serial murderer.



I understand your point.  However, I think history has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that those who are merciful towards the wicked ultimately end up being cruel to the righteous. "Justice, justice shall you pursue."-- G-d


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 10, 2010)

geekette said:


> Untrue.  He was an Alleged Murderer.



He had confessed and recanted many times!


----------



## Tia (Jun 10, 2010)

Ted Bundy came to my mind....as a comparison.



pianodinosaur said:


> I think Joren van der Sloot and Jeffery Dahmer have a great deal in common.  I hope they will get to meet each other in the afterlife sometime in the near future.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 11, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> I understand your point.  However, I think history has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that those who are merciful towards the wicked ultimately end up being cruel to the righteous. "Justice, justice shall you pursue."-- G-d



This is a very interesting perspective.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 11, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> From Tolkien:
> 
> _"Many that live deserve death. Some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them, Frodo? Do not be too eager to deal out death in judgment." -- Gandalf_
> 
> van der Sloot falls into the category of people I will not mourn when they die, but nor will I cheer. I find something very, very wrong about rejoicing over _anyone's_ death -- even an accused serial murderer.



I did not rejoice when Jeffrey Dahmer was killed in prison.  But I did not shed a tear.  I think I just said, "good riddance", and went on with my life.  And it WAS good riddance.  I don't need some old, dead philosopher to tell me how I need to feel when someone like him is removed from the planet.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 11, 2010)

He received a visit from Stephany's father. 
And he has been brought to Castro Castro.  

Also, Joran great actor? I don't think I have seen this on any American website yet. 

Being a Dutch citizen myself, let me say that I think it is pretty safe to say that most if not all Dutch people are extremely ashamed, embarrased and so totally done with him. 

I am actually happy he didn't take the plane to Holland, which he apparently intended. Instead, while in the taxi to the airport, he reconsidered and fled to Chile instead, at least, according to one of our newspapers.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 11, 2010)

I think we should have a nut sale!

We can pay for everything with the proceeds!

Maybe take him back to Chile for a caning, I am sure he broke some law there as well!

We could sell strokes to average folks!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 11, 2010)

As I posted earlier, this guy is a classic sociopath.  He may have killed before the Aruba murder.  I wouldn't be surprised.  People have been very influenced by CSI type television shows.  These shows are simply wrong.  Most police departments and the FBI are overwhelmed with work and short on personnel and money.  The technologies shown on these TV programs are 1. not as good as they make them out to be 2. not available because of expense 3. require trained, experience personnel to use them that are close to impossible to get.  To the extent that certain testing such as DNA may be very effective, there are huge backlogs all over the world in getting samples tested.  Extensive crime labs are not to be found in the majority of law enforcement jurisdictions.  To the extent they exist, they are overwhelmed.

I am grateful that he was caught at all.  It is very easy for most of us to criticize continually the work of the police and others in this case as if being an investigator, a cop, or a prosecutor is a day at the beach.  It isn't.  Law enforcement is extremely difficult and time consuming work.   .


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 11, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> As I posted earlier, this guy is a classic sociopath.  He may have killed before the Aruba murder.  I wouldn't be surprised.  People have been very influenced by CSI type television shows.  These shows are simply wrong.  Most police departments and the FBI are overwhelmed with work and short on personnel and money.  The technologies shown on these TV programs are 1. not as good as they make them out to be 2. not available because of expense 3. require trained, experience personnel to use them that are close to impossible to get.  To the extent that certain testing such as DNA may be very effective, there are huge backlogs all over the world in getting samples tested.  Extensive crime labs are not to be found in the majority of law enforcement jurisdictions.  To the extent they exist, they are overwhelmed.
> 
> I am grateful that he was caught at all.  It is very easy for most of us to criticize continually the work of the police and others in this case as if being an investigator, a cop, or a prosecutor is a day at the beach.  It isn't.  Law enforcement is extremely difficult and time consuming work.   .



What, you mean most crimes AREN'T solved in an hour???


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 12, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> As I posted earlier, this guy is a classic sociopath.  He may have killed before the Aruba murder.  I wouldn't be surprised.  People have been very influenced by CSI type television shows.  These shows are simply wrong.  Most police departments and the FBI are overwhelmed with work and short on personnel and money.  The technologies shown on these TV programs are 1. not as good as they make them out to be 2. not available because of expense 3. require trained, experience personnel to use them that are close to impossible to get.  To the extent that certain testing such as DNA may be very effective, there are huge backlogs all over the world in getting samples tested.  Extensive crime labs are not to be found in the majority of law enforcement jurisdictions.  To the extent they exist, they are overwhelmed.
> 
> I am grateful that he was caught at all.  It is very easy for most of us to criticize continually the work of the police and others in this case as if being an investigator, a cop, or a prosecutor is a day at the beach.  It isn't.  Law enforcement is extremely difficult and time consuming work.   .



Well said.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 12, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> hvacrsteve said:
> 
> 
> > I think your logic is flawed because you're assuming that if he hadn't had the money he wouldn't have killed.
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> From Tolkien:
> 
> _"Many that live deserve death. Some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them, Frodo? Do not be too eager to deal out death in judgment." -- Gandalf_





laurac260 said:


> I don't need some old, dead philosopher to tell me how I need to feel when someone like him is removed from the planet.



Laura - Could you be mixing up Gandhi and Gandalf?  

Gandhi






Gandalf


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 13, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Laura - Could you be mixing up Ghandi and Gandalf?
> 
> Gandhi
> 
> ...



That's pretty funny Denise!  

 I would never dis' Ghandi, even if he DID say something I didn't agree on.  Gandalf?  I've never seen Lord of the Rings, so I had no idea who he was.  He certainly LOOKS like an "old dead philosopher"!  He's a movie character??  All the more reason why I could care less about Gandalf and what he has to say!  I'd sooner live my life by the quotes of Bill Murray in Caddyshack!  

Anyway, I guess the joke's on me, huh?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2010)

Gandalf is one of the main characters in Tolkien's Lord of the Rings trilogy, and then later the movie.  The trilogy is considered one of the all time great classics in the fantasy genre.  I loved the books, and even though I usually find movies based on my favorite books to be disappointing, the movies were quite well done, too.  I know you like to read - you should check out the first novel.  It is a bit slow to get into at first, but once the adventure gets going, you won't be able to put it down.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 14, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Gandalf is one of the main characters in Tolkien's Lord of the Rings trilogy, and then later the movie.  The trilogy is considered one of the all time great classics in the fantasy genre.  I loved the books, and even though I usually find movies based on my favorite books to be disappointing, the movies were quite well done, too.  I know you like to read - you should check out the first novel.  It is a bit slow to get into at first, but once the adventure gets going, you won't be able to put it down.



I think the story line is easier to understand if you read "The Hobbit" first.  Then read the trilogy.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 14, 2010)

Jun 14, 2010 10:31 am US/Eastern Lawyer: Van Der Sloot Fears For His Life
In Peruvian Cell With Contract Killer; New Details Emerge About Confession Cops Say He Gave In Stephany Flores Slaying
 CBS News Interactive: The Natalee Holloway CaseNEW YORK (CBS News) ―  
 Click to enlarge1 of 4
Joran Van der Sloot mugshot, suspect in murder of Peruvian woman Stephany Flores, on June 13, 2010. 
AP 
 Click to enlarge2 of 4
Stephany Flores was found dead in Lima, Peru, and authorities believe Joran van der Sloot may be involved. 
National Identification Registry/AP 
 Click to enlarge3 of 4
Officials in Peru were seeking Joran van der Sloot, the man linked to the disappearance of Natalee Holloway, in connection with the murder of Stephany Flores. A photo of Flores is shown as her father, Ricardo Flores, on TVO-Peru. 
www.tvo-peru.com 
 Click to enlarge4 of 4
Natalee Holloway, Alabama high school student who disappeared while on a graduation trip in Oranjestad, Aruba 
AP 

Close 




numSlides of totalImages  Related StoriesReport: Van Der Sloot 1st Blamed Murder On Thief
(6/13/2010) 
Van Der Sloot In Prison On Murder Charges In Peru
(6/12/2010) 
FBI Official Defends Effort To Nab Van Der Sloot 
(6/10/2010) 
FBI Gave Van Der Sloot Money For Trip, Says PI
(6/10/2010) 
Family Suggests Van Der Sloot Confession Coerced
(6/9/2010) 
Related LinksCBS News Interactive: The Natalee Holloway Case 
Joran van der Sloot is afraid he'll be killed behind bars, one of his attorneys says. 

This, as new details surface about the confession Peruvian police say they got from him in the slaying of Stephany Flores, a 21-year-old business student. 

The 22-year-old Dutchman is being held in a Lima prison cell with a contract killer, and told the lawyer he fears for his life, reports CBS News Correspondent Jeff Glor. 

He's charged with murdering Flores in his hotel room May 30 after they met playing poker in a casino. 

He's also long been the chief suspect in the 2005 disappearance of Alabama teen Natalee Holloway in Aruba. 

When van der Sloot was arrested, Glor points out, he told Chilean police he and Flores had been victimized by bandits. 

Van der Sloot, observes Glor, has been known to tell multiple stories to police and the press over the years. 

And his assertions to Chilean authorities are, Glor says, "wildly at odds with what Peruvian investigators say really happened." 

When van der Sloot was nabbed in Chile June 3, police there say, he told them that, the day before Flores died, two bandits had pulled them over on the road and robbed her of $4,000.. 

He then said those same men came to his Lima hotel room the next day, and that Flores raised her voice to them, causing one man to hit her, possibly breaking her nose. 

Former federal prosecutor Laurie Levenson told CBS News that story won't wash. "He was with her before she died," Levenson says. "He was the last person with her. He's gotta come up with someone else if they're going to think it wasn't him who was the killer." 

Peruvian police have accused van der Sloot of brutally murdering Flores - saying he "acted with ferocity and great cruelty." 

In his confession, van der Sloot said the two were playing online poker on his laptop when an e-mail arrived mentioning the Holloway case. A surprised Flores then allegedly punched van der Sloot in the head. 

In response, he said, he broke her nose, strangled her for a full-minute, then suffocated her with his shirt. 

Van der Sloot's Peruvian attorney, Maximo Altez, wants the confession tossed out, on the grounds it was made with a defense lawyer appointed by police there. 

Van der Sloot's mother, a recently widowed school teacher, is expected to arrive in Peru in the next few days, accompanied by the family's own "media adviser." 
(© MMX, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 16, 2010)

And now Thailand officials think he may be involved with some missing women in that country as well:

Van der Sloot Being Investigated in Thailand for Participation in Sex Slave Gang, Disappearance of Girls, Says Report



> NEW YORK (CBS) Joran van der Sloot reportedly can add Thailand to the list of countries that might like to see him behind bars indefinitely.
> 
> Thai officials are investigating the Netherlands native regarding his alleged involvement in a Thai sex slave gang and for the disappearance of a young woman he may have recruited for the gang, according to the National Inquirer.
> 
> ...


----------

